# Short video of cherry pickers in BC



## DrRabbit (Nov 18, 2015)

Came across this, thought some people here would appreciate it.


----------



## DrRabbit (Nov 18, 2015)

Oh crap, looks like I screwed up the embed. Here's the link


----------



## Kal (Nov 18, 2015)

Awesome video.


----------

